

BRCK - your backup generator for the internet - prawn
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1776324009/brck-your-backup-generator-for-the-internet

======
mrbonner
scam

~~~
carlhancock
It you're going to claim this Kickstarter project is a scam, at least back it
up with facts or something more tangible than just saying "scam".

